# random confession



## vera_renczi (May 5, 2010)

I finally got into keeping hissers. I really love them. Not as much as millipedes or mantids, but they come pretty close. Recently I had a little babe escape. About two weeks had passed and there was no sign of him. I would let my cat into the bug room to search for him but no luck.

My friend came over with her new five week old baby and ended up spending the night in the spare bedroom/bugroom due to bad thunderstorms and the fact that she lives an hour away. She was pretty freaked out by the missing roach but I reassured her that he was probably dead because of the amount of time he had been gone and the cold nights we had. Didn't mention that I had left food and water out for him. Two days later, I hear hissing from under the bed. Kenny Loggins the cat had found a escapee. I thought another had made its way out by this ones color and size but then I started counting. Counted a few more times and taadaaa! Everyone's there once again.

He grew while he was out. Probably snuggled up with Mom and baby. Does this make me a horrible person for thinking that's cute?


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2010)

I would say you're probably in the minority among your peers for thinking he is cute.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2010)

haha, I can't feed off mine, cause I think they are cute too! :tt2:


----------



## Colorcham427 (May 5, 2010)

vera_renczi said:


> I finally got into keeping hissers. I really love them. Not as much as millipedes or mantids, but they come pretty close. Recently I had a little babe escape. About two weeks had passed and there was no sign of him. I would let my cat into the bug room to search for him but no luck.
> 
> My friend came over with her new five week old baby and ended up spending the night in the spare bedroom/bugroom due to bad thunderstorms and the fact that she lives an hour away. She was pretty freaked out by the missing roach but I reassured her that he was probably dead because of the amount of time he had been gone and the cold nights we had. Didn't mention that I had left food and water out for him. Two days later, I hear hissing from under the bed. Kenny Loggins the cat had found a escapee. I thought another had made its way out by this ones color and size but then I started counting. Counted a few more times and taadaaa! Everyone's there once again.
> 
> He grew while he was out. Probably snuggled up with Mom and baby. Does this make me a horrible person for thinking that's cute?


Hissers make much better pets than feeders considering they are very fatty.

Dubia roaches are awesome little buggers for feeding off though! LOL


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 5, 2010)

Hissers are really cute! Some of them actually curl up on their backs and stay still if you rub their belly, x3

Some are a bit more finicky, but still so adorable!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2010)

haha, no touchy, no thanks! Went over Orin's house a bout a month ago, told him he had to put one in my hand and help me thru it, ah hhaahhaa, ok with the first one, but closed my eyes, then he put another bigger one on my hand and I dropped it. haha, He couldn't believe I dropped it haha, I told him I knew I would




. Ps no hisser yes, but I ment the dubias and peppereds, the peppereds like to hide in the food, and that is funny! :tt2:


----------



## revmdn (May 5, 2010)

This is all too weird


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 6, 2010)

revmdn said:


> This is all too weird


Weird! That's the word I wanted! Weird!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

haha, once a girl, always a girl



ps, I love this smilie!


----------



## vera_renczi (May 6, 2010)

Weird should have been my middle name. Or first. :blink:


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 27, 2010)

My 4 year old daughter and I have wanted hissers for some time. Nobody local will sell them to me in Florida, not even one male.


----------

